# what does "close date" usually mean



## attonyzhou

Hi, 
I read on Seek that some job stated with a "close date". Does this date mean:

1. By then, employer will finish the recruitment? 
2. By then, employer will not receive any application, but previous application will be handled, eg, start to interview

I recently applied a job, and recruitment mgr email'd me that my application had been passed to hiring mgr for further process. But I have not been noticed upto now, the closing date is comming.
Am i with a less chance for interview or they have not started any interviews..


----------



## Wanderer

attonyzhou said:


> Hi,
> I read on Seek that some job stated with a "close date". Does this date mean:
> 
> 1. By then, employer will finish the recruitment?
> 2. By then, employer will not receive any application, but previous application will be handled, eg, start to interview
> 
> I recently applied a job, and recruitment mgr email'd me that my application had been passed to hiring mgr for further process. But I have not been noticed upto now, the closing date is comming.
> Am i with a less chance for interview or they have not started any interviews..


A close date usually means that date by which times applications close.
Next step for any employment vacancy situation will be that an employer or agency will review applications to short list.
If an agency does that, an employer may be given a wider selection of applicants to short list for interview even further, depending on number of applicants and the position.
The time frame for all that will also be dependent on the urgency that an employer has to fill the position.


----------



## attonyzhou

Thanks Wanderer. so i still have chance for this case i guess, my background is just perfectly fit their requirments.


----------



## attonyzhou

I was told by that employer that they found some people else who have closer experience than mine. So i am out. I guess that I am out of australia so they don't like to start to discuss with this kind of ppl even I stated that I am able to travel for interview. The employer is famous mobile operator in australia.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Close date means that an application for job recruitment is over. I think it was the reason and you have to send application before that date.


----------

